# [Atlanta, GA] Atlanta Fantasy Gaming Society



## TFJ3 (May 25, 2010)

What is the Atlanta Fantasy Gaming Society? (Atlanta Fantasy Gaming Society)
The AFGS provides a location for gamers in the Metro Atlanta Area to organize and promote their local games as well as providing a central hub for socializing with other local gamers.

Looking for a Game?
The AFGS hosts active forums for local RPG groups, with the number growing weekly. At current, these are primarily for games found in the North Metro area, but we're hoping to have games from throughout the rest of the city as we actively promote the site over the next several weeks.

Running a Game?
The Atlanta Fantasy Gaming Society will provide you with a free forum for your specific game. It's a great way to give your players an easy way to interact between sessions, showcase and archive your past gaming sessions, and to recruit new players should the need arise. If you already have a web presence for your game (Yahoo Group, Web Site, Obsidian Portal, etc) then we can also provide a link from our main forums page.

You can visit the AFGS at our website: Atlanta Fantasy Gaming Society
Or on Facebook: Atlanta Fantasy Gaming Society | Facebook


----------



## RangerWickett (May 25, 2010)

Thank you for resisting the urge to name it the Fantasy Atlanta Gaming Society.

I shall take a look.


----------



## TFJ3 (May 26, 2010)

RangerWickett said:


> Thank you for resisting the urge to name it the Fantasy Atlanta Gaming Society.
> 
> I shall take a look.





Hope to see ya on there. These days certain parts of the metro area are just sort of a wasteland it terms of physical places to connect with other gamers (the 400 corridor is especially bad in that respect) and having a sort of virtual community to connect with other local gamers struck us as a beneficial idea.


----------

